# Has anybody had any bad dealings with Bonfield horse boxes?



## Sharross (28 July 2013)

Bought a lorry from Brian Gillman & Danny Jackson in Derbyshire from Bonfield Horse Boxes. Got completely ripped off. The lorry had a lot of serious/dangerous issues case maybe going to court so have been asked to post this as The company advertise through the Horse & Hound to see if anybody else have had any bad dealings with them? Thanks for reading


----------



## Meandtheboys (28 July 2013)

Quite bazaar that you have been asked to post this..............I would just be very mindful of what you are 'stating' it may back fire especially if you are taking them to court. 
On another note did you not get it checked before purchasing.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 July 2013)

A quick google, says to look here: http://horsegossip.proboards.com/thread/96010/bonfields-horseboxes-kegworth


----------



## carthorse (29 July 2013)

They are on tv at the moment bbc1


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (29 July 2013)

Hmm *strokes chin* Programme is on within 24 hours of the OP posting first post...

And I have had dealings with Bonfield, but through Ebay. I walked away because I had done my research on what to look for...that and my gut was screaming to walk away.


----------

